# Bottle Stopper Issues



## Tony (Sep 7, 2016)

Okay guys, I need some help here. I've been turning stoppers with the Ruth Niles self-tapping mandrel. Everything works great until I'm done turning. I'm having a heck of a time getting it off the mandrel, I've ruined a couple with pliers taking them off. I was thinking I need to get rubber tubing to cover the jaws but does anybody have a better idea? Tony


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2016)

A little wax on the mandrel will do wonders


----------



## Tony (Sep 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> A little wax on the mandrel will do wonders



Should I thread it on and tap it, then take it off and then wax it? Tony


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm not familiar with the Niles mandrel, but I've always drilled a hole and screwed the blanks on to my mandrel without tapping them. I just put the wax on the mandrel threads before cranking it on there. If you were going to tap the hole, I'd probably use the wax before tapping. I use paste wax, but I suspect any kind of wax would do


----------



## Tony (Sep 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'm not familiar with the Niles mandrel, but I've always drilled a hole and screwed the blanks on to my mandrel without tapping them. I just put the wax on the mandrel threads before cranking it on there. If you were going to tap the hole, I'd probably use the wax before tapping. I use paste wax, but I suspect any kind of wax would do



This one is a self-tapping mandrel.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> This one is a self-tapping mandrel.



Then I'd do wax before screwing it on...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2016)

BTW, what's the new avatar say... I can't make the writing out on my phone.


----------



## Tony (Sep 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> BTW, what's the new avatar say... I can't make the writing out on my phone.



It's a tramp stamp that says:

Ronald Wilson Reagan 
1911-2004

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> It's a tramp stamp that says:
> 
> Ronald Wilson Reagan
> 1911-2004



If I wasn't already married...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree with putting wax on before you screw the mandrel on ... I use a car paste wax ... One can last forever ... Might try to put a washer between end of mandrel and wood blank ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

A washer can help, Also, get a sheet of the grippy shelf liner, I'll wrap that around a peice that doesn't want to unscrew and that can give better grip to remove it without denting things up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 7, 2016)

I keep meaning to buy one of those "strap wrench" things next time I'm in Harbor Fright, always manage to forget, I think it would greatly reduce the chance of damaging a turned piece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 7, 2016)

I have the answer for ya...

Make hair sticks like @Tclem he never crys about needing a rubber on his jaws.

@DKMD what would you do if you weren't married to the "Texans" avatar of an ex presidents name tattooed on the back of a young persons backs picture? Does your wife know about this fetishist of yours? I have her email address still and I'm only partially afraid to use it...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Wax it before threading it, back it out, and add a little more wax before turning it Tony. First one I did, I had stuck really TIGHT without it. Wrecked that one taking it off with the pliers. Started waxing them and have only had one stick since. That one I didn't back out and apply the second bit of wax too. At which point I determined... 

Yes, the Strap Wrench works really really well for removing them when they're stuck! Provided you have enough flat (_read that kinda loosely even semi rounded_) surface area for the strap to bite on. I have a set of Craftsman Strap Wrenches I purchased long ago, used the medium, about an inch wide strap. Had to buff the oil and wax finish back out, but the stopper wasn't damaged.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @DKMD what would you do if you weren't married to the "Texans" avatar of an ex presidents name tattooed on the back of a young persons backs picture? Does your wife know about this fetishist of yours? I have her email address still and I'm only partially afraid to use it...



She's even more twisted than I am...

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 8, 2016)

DKMD said:


> She's even more twisted than I am...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 24, 2016)

I have the same problem with some stoppers.
IMHO wax should cause some trouble if one wants to glue the Niles hardware in the wooden stopper...

I had great success with the bigger of the following straps: http://www.axminster.co.uk/boa-wrenches-ax22720
I presume the HF straps should do the job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

